# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Snelle enquête invullen, zo er erg mee geholpen zijn!

## kaatuhh

Hoi iedereen,

Ik ben een 19 jarig meisje en ik doe 6 vwo. 
Ik doe mijn profielwerkstuk over reuma en zouden jullie misschien 5 minuten tijd kunnen missen om deze vragenlijst in de vullen voor mij? http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=135780

Alvast bedankt!

----------

